# Eure krassesten moves!



## TrialVirusOpfer (30. April 2006)

Bin beim trialen auf die idee gekommen mal diesen thread zu machenalso stellt mal bitte eure besten moves vor die ihr selbst erfunden,bzw.kreirt habtund auf die ihr stolz wie zehn nackte neger seit freu mich auf eure moves!!!


----------



## ph1L (30. April 2006)

front to unterrohr.
Den können nur wenige so gut wie ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schlingsi (30. April 2006)

City-trialer schrieb:
			
		

> Bin beim trialen auf die idee gekommen mal diesen thread zu machenalso stellt mal bitte eure besten moves vor die ihr selbst erfunden,bzw.kreirt habtund auf die ihr stolz wie zehn nackte neger seit freu mich auf eure moves!!!



wer son fred aufmacht muss prinzipiell mächtig vorlegen!


----------



## Raimund-Aut (30. April 2006)

Spin to Hax kaputt. Sehr krass.


----------



## Flexi (30. April 2006)

haha ich kann front to knie....


----------



## snake999acid (30. April 2006)

nen double backflit drop, die bordsteinkante runter  
dabei bin ich aber fast vom pedal abgerutscht


----------



## BRAUNSCHWEIG XL (30. April 2006)

SPinningSidehop.... meine Kreation


----------



## Benjy (30. April 2006)

BRAUNSCHWEIG XL schrieb:
			
		

> SPinningSidehop.... meine Kreation


wie soll der aussehen wenn man fragen darf?


----------



## Scr4t (30. April 2006)

Benjy schrieb:
			
		

> wie soll der aussehen wenn man fragen darf?



wie du kennst den "SPinningSidehop" nicht??

ich weiss jetzt nimmer in welchem movie der war, aber auf jedenfall hab ich ihn da als erstes mal vom BSXL gesehen.

@ BSXL

was ist dem dem Sidehop artigen sprung, von beiden rädern, aufs HR auf die TT platte und dann weiter gappen? (gestartet wird parallel zur TT platte)

den hab ich auch noch nie gesehen


----------



## !Monty! (30. April 2006)

krassesten move den ich bisher gesehn hab war der kung fu von bsxl auf der univega dvd und im wirwollenspaß vid


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Mai 2006)

mein krassester move is der hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Mai 2006)

so ne lüge
Chris kings krassester move ist bei ebay solche auktionen zu starten"habe ein neuwertiges bike zu verkaufen, kaum gefahren"


----------



## ChrisKing (1. Mai 2006)

ich glaub der läuft direkt in deine Richtung, ich würd aufpassen!


----------



## Cryo-Cube (1. Mai 2006)

Ich glaub du stinkst, Jesus findet das auch


----------



## Moppel_kopp (1. Mai 2006)

das video mitm marco wo der den spinningsidehop da macht ist das Goe_Ahio video

mfg. Fabian


----------



## KAMIkazerider (1. Mai 2006)

also ich bevorzuge den Move: "Face Smash to Eye Grind...an ner 1 Meter hohen Kannte, mit 30kmh"


----------



## Ray (1. Mai 2006)

also der krasseste move den ich je gesehen hab ist leider nicht von mir...
es ist dieser hier:






hab den rider auch mal nach dem namen von dieser awsome action gefragt und er meinte "revier markieren!"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hst_trialer (1. Mai 2006)

mein krassester war glaub ich gestern.

bei uns gibts nen schönen gap: erst 3 stufen dazwischen ein 40-50cm breitres plateau und dann nochmal 4 stufen, die hüpfen wir immer mit bwh's hoch. gestern hab ich jedoch probleme mit meinem timing gehabt. aufm plateau irgendwie im falschen moment druck auf die pedale gegeben und bremse gelöst. 
heraus kam in etwa ein hüpfer auf der stelle mit vorwärts gerichteter körperbewegung. hab nen krassen abflug übern lenker hingelegt, so ein bisschen superman style.
ich lag ganz oben auf der stufe und mein bike unten.

das sah total behindert aus!!!


----------



## roborider (1. Mai 2006)

Ich beherrsche eine ganze Reihe unglaublicher Moves:

Knie to Vorbau
Penis to Oberrohr
Kopf to Vorbau
Scheinbein to Pedal


----------



## ecols (1. Mai 2006)

Kettenriss to disaster..


----------



## AcaPulco (1. Mai 2006)

Ray schrieb:
			
		

> also der krasseste move den ich je gesehen hab ist leider nicht von mir...
> es ist dieser hier:
> 
> 
> ...



Wer ist das? *denk* Ecols?


----------



## Monsterfresser (1. Mai 2006)

Meiner ist Trekkingrad six steps down oder DH with Nosewheely finished with a little fly over the Lenker ( hört sich geil an oder? ) !


----------



## Ray (1. Mai 2006)

ich finde dass es sich total beschissen anhört


----------



## isah (1. Mai 2006)

man könnte meinen es ist winter...


----------



## ph1L (1. Mai 2006)

lol jetzt les' ich des grad erst hier martin.
Und ich dachte ich wär der einzige im Forum mit dem Gedanke.


----------



## KermitB4 (1. Mai 2006)

Hallo

mit meinem Monty hab ich auch mal einen Move erfunden:

Flying Bike to Wiese (weil ständig was dran kaputt war)
Kick the Bike (auch aus dem obigen Grund)

Aber die Zeiten sind anscheinden mit dem Zoo! vorbei.

MFG


----------



## trialsrider (1. Mai 2006)

roborider schrieb:
			
		

> Ich beherrsche eine ganze Reihe unglaublicher Moves:
> 
> Knie to Vorbau
> Penis to Oberrohr
> ...



bist du in tschernobyl geboren oder warum hast dun scheinbein??  
sieht bestimmt geil aus sowas!

Oh man ich liebe king und ray!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schevron (2. Mai 2006)

Hatte mal nen Superman Seatgrap ohne Seat (beide Hände am lenker, Intimbereich auf oberrohr und Füße hinter HR) gemacht nachdem ich vom pedal abgerutscht bin. hab ihn aber gekonnt nach 3 metern rollen abgefangen und bin sage und schreibe heil geblieben


----------



## roborider (2. Mai 2006)

Ja, das Scheinbein ist zum SChutz, so kann das Sch*IE*nbein nicht beschädigt werden


----------



## biker ben (2. Mai 2006)

habe gestern den: lassdeinbikeambodenundspringenureinwenighochundvielseitlichaufdiemauerundklemmdichdannschöneinzwischenbikeundmauer gemacht, hat einiges an überwindung gefordert.
naja bis auf 2 schöne blaue flecken und bissl abschürfungen is nix geblieben aber das ja standard


----------



## Eisbein (2. Mai 2006)

jo gestern beim biken: lenker to ground to eier. weis nicht wie ich das angestellt habe, weiß nur noch das ich versucht habe übern lenker abzusteigen. War schon bissel aua.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (2. Mai 2006)

tjoja.....trialen heißt doch quasy"auf die fresse,bzw. eier legen" wer sich nicht oft genug hinlegt verpasst doch die ganze schöne schadenfreude von Rentnern die meinen:"ein fahrrad ist zum fahren da....."versteh die einer schon mal einer den"backwheelhops gegen vergessene wand hinter einem"versucht? ODER ausirgendeinemgrundbremseziehnüberlenkerfligenundmitklötenaufeinemhartengegenstandwiezumbeispiellemkerknallen......aber das mit den älteren leutchen geht mir auch auf die klöten


----------



## trialsrider (3. Mai 2006)

Da fällt mir auch gerade mein krassester move ein!  

Aufdemhinterradtreppehochhüpfundwegenkappedasschildnichtsehwasüberkopfhängt
 unddannabspringundvollmitkopfgenaugegenschildunddannmitrückenaufTreppeland! 

hab da paar leerzeichen vergessen!


----------



## Scr4t (3. Mai 2006)

Coust to VR Kante verfehlen, mit lenker auf kante aufschlag und hoden to vorbau....


----------



## HC-Maxi (3. Mai 2006)

Bin zwar keiner der Trail-Fraktion, hab aber mal nen schön ausgeführten schmale-brücke-ohne-Geländer-Manual to No-Brücke mit anschl. No-handed-Gesichtsbremse am andern Ufer gemacht!


----------



## KAMIkazerider (3. Mai 2006)

HC-Maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar keiner der Trail-Fraktion, hab aber mal nen schön ausgeführten schmale-brücke-ohne-Geländer-Manual to No-Brücke mit anschl. No-handed-Gesichtsbremse am andern Ufer gemacht!



videos?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## V!RUS (3. Mai 2006)

HC-Maxi schrieb:
			
		

> Bin zwar keiner der Trail-Fraktion



Ich auch nicht.


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (3. Mai 2006)

prinzipiel gilt doch:was ist der schwierigste trick für nen trialer?................. ..................gerade aus fahren.                  achso und zum x-ten mal trial!!!!!!nicht trail!!!!!!!!


----------



## Angelo Berlin (5. Mai 2006)

So jetzt aber mal nen echter:

- One-Footed Manual auf der Kettenstrebe stehend!

Jaja, ich weiß das macht irgendwer in irgendne video mit ner 360er Drehung verknüpft, aber ich war zuerst da!


----------



## TrialVirusOpfer (5. Mai 2006)

Heute: ansetzen zum wheelie über 5 treppen runter und...........kette sprangvom ritzel vorm losfahren sauber gefahrener "downstairs over lenker fly"


----------



## MortiZ (20. Februar 2008)

ich buddel den thread einfach mal wieder aus! 

situation:
holzkisten, die an der unterseite paletten-form hatten. ungefähr 80-90cm hoch.
diese kisten haben wir umgedreht, platten (alte schrankplatten oder so) draufgelegt und an die "unterhöhlten" stellen styroporplatten gelegt.
ich weiß, sicherheit ist nicht gerade gegeben, aber wir habens trotzdem immer hoch und runter geschafft.
mehrere tage sind wir in dieser halle mit den kisten gefahren und aus gewohnheit (war ja immer alles okay^^) bin ich an nem neuen tag eine von den kisten hochgesprungen mit nem rollbunny, stehen geblieben, 180° umgedreht (mehrere schritte, das war vor 2jahren mit nem dual rahmen und schlechter technik), angetreten - aufs hinterrad... ...

mitmal KNACK!

das brett unterm HR bricht durch, ich sack in den zwischenraum der styroporplatten ein, HR "roll" dementsprechend ein wenig zurück und ich hab ziemliche frontlast...

nunja...^^

bin letztendlich frontal die kante heruntergekippt und habe den lenker um 90° gedreht, sodass eine seite des lenkers auf dem betonboden war und die andere seite richtung klötze zielte...

und aus 80-90cm höhe (+tretlagerhöhe und lenkgriffposition {bin ca. 1.85m groß und knapp 80kg schwer} ) auf einem vllt. 5cm² "rohr" aufzukommen ist äußerst unangenehm...

hatte danach erstmal 10min zu tun mich wieder einzukriegen...
paar tage nen ziemlichen bluterguss zwischen den beinen gehabt, aber alles ist wieder gutgegangen^^


(keine folgeschäden, seitdem trage ich nen helm und sehe vorher nach, ob die umgebung trial-tauglich ist!)


----------



## docdor sommer (20. Februar 2008)

weis nich ob man das als move gelten kann eher als saudumm aktion aber was solls:
5 centimeter dicke stämme auf ca 30 cm hohen baumstamm(stämmchen) gelegt un dann ordentlich anlauf geholt das war mit meim ragazzi
(kennt die jemand die marke? stadtschlampe!)
joa die bretter,dielen stämme die als absprung gedacht warn sin durchgekracht un das rad is gegen den baumstamm gefahren.
mir hat das nich gereicht ich bin drüber geflogen aber nich ohne bremshebel der hab ich halb mitgenommen....das rad sieht lustig aus.....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## curry4king (20. Februar 2008)

Backwheel to Sackmatch...


----------

